

Paul Graham on why New York City won’t beat Silicon Valley - tilt
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/09/27/paul-graham-on-why-new-york-city-wont-beat-silicon-valley/

======
shivkapoor
I think Paul was spot on about a giant claw ripping these startups into shreds
somewhere along the way. By intensifying the hub effect, YC circumvents the
claw.

